
Share42.com – Social Sharing Buttons Script - DamonHD
http://share42.com/
======
DamonHD
I'm impressed: this is small and doesn't seem to cause any off-site tracking,
slowness etc (cf AddThis pulling in ~300kB).

Is currently lacking an HN button, but I put in a request to fix that!

Rgds

Damon

